#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Connect Excel to MySQL Database using SSH

## vinbg

Hi everyone!

I am stuck connecting Excel to a MySQL db on a server which uses SSH.

This is what I have:Excel 2013 (64bit)MySQL Connector installedPower Query
Basically I have the POWER QUERY tab in Excel and the option to connect to MySQL database (From Database -> From MySQL Database). When I enter the Server + Database I am asked for user and pass. When I enter the username and password to connect to the database (There is Windows and Database options so I choose Database - already tried Windows and not working). Then I get the following error:

Unable to connect
We encountered an error while trying to connect.
Detailes: "MySQL: Unable to connect to any of the specified MySQL hosts."

Maybe it's because the server is using SSH? Do you have any solutions on this?

Any help is much appreciated!

Best,
Velislav

----------


## Kyle123

Have you enabled remote access to MySQL on the server you're trying to connect to?

----------


## vinbg

Hey Kyle, thanks I'll try this tomorrow and will let you know.

----------

